# Steelhead



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

I will be out looking for some chrome tomorrow ch79 (tubuzz). If you want to work together give me a shout. If the weather iffy I will be staying in close.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I worked out there last year with you and plan on going out there again this weekend. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

If I get anything I will be back out sunday. I will post how I did on friday.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Goodluck Jeff. I will be stuck at work... would really rather be fishing.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

We had to cancel this past Sunday tbuzz. Wish I had info for you we will be on seek and destroy sunday all day. Might get a couple hours in friday. Let you guys know have 2 or 3 boats in for sunday

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

If the weather allows, I'll be out tomorrow tubuzz, on a pure steelhead trip. I'll be on 68, I go as Ryan or Goose sometimes... Hope to see ya out there. Dark blue 'Team Starcraft' wrap.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gettin jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

I will probably be there Saturday and Sunday, going to try pelee and Wheatly on Friday. Gettin jiggy on the radio.


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

Has anyone found them yet, planning on a trip out off of Sheffield / Avon Saturday if weather will let it happen. I would appreciate any info last year we had a blast out there. I will post a report if I get out.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Waiting from today were going sun 3 boats strong. What day are you going. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

We went 0 for 1 on steelhead. The whitebass kept us busy but the fly are bad out there. Good luck.


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

Tubuzz, I talked to you on the lake, my boat name is "split shot", I did not get out to the steelhead yet, the weather is to iffy for me but should have tried the 4th, the plan right now is to try Sunday so hopefully we can work together to get the silver corralled. It looks like you guys are on 68? I will monitor that channel and hopefully we will find them. Really don't have a good thermal break set up in the lake yet. If I do get out I probably will head out of Sheffield NNE, where are the other three boats planning on starting the troll? We should stagger it out a little if we can.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

I am on channel 79. Not sure if I will be out on sunday. If I do I will give you a shout.


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you guys still on for Sunday? shoulda coulda today dang, had the family thing.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Avonlaker we will be there in the morning 3 boats strong few reports so far are nobody is home. But I like a challenge. Be at ramp 6am goodluck. Be on channel 79 choas. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gutthooked (Jul 24, 2011)

Caught 4 steelhead yesterday 02-04 north out of Ashy. Also had a triple on steelhead out there. Lost all three due to light leader 12lb ground speed 1.6 125 back on 3 confusion stinger and a smooth plain silver spoon..:T


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Friday the 5th. Fished 3 hours 40/09 42/12 lines 12 rods 6 guys. No hook ups. Some walleye, lots of pesky white bass. Went in front of sheffield pulled prolly 6 eyes in an hour, called a day. Hopefully someone finds em.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys sorry for late post we were set to go Sunday morning 3 boats once again noaa dropped the ball and it was 2 to 4 out so we backed out. We west to skinny water 19 to 21ft and hammered the eyes handled 20 fish and dropped 6 in about 6 hrs what a blast. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

Fished the back end of the first trench down by the PA/OH line this Friday and Saturday and picked up 3 the first day and 5 the second. All on Stingers behind big dipsys 150 back in 66-72 FOW. They were smashing and grabbing both days pretty good along with some eyes. Anything silver with green or orange worked very well. Had two spoons taken from us on Steelie rips as well! :T


----------



## gw2kpro (Jul 5, 2012)

Lundking said:


> Fished the back end of the first trench down by the PA/OH line this Friday and Saturday and picked up 3 the first day and 5 the second. All on Stingers behind big dipsys 150 back in 66-72 FOW. They were smashing and grabbing both days pretty good along with some eyes. Anything silver with green or orange worked very well. Had two spoons taken from us on Steelie rips as well! :T


Nice. Just getting started on Erie, moved here last summer. What speed range do you typically run when trolling for these guys?


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all, I did not make it out, my crew let me down at the last minute, I did get out to do a little perch fishing off the point and man there are some BIG perch out there right now in 35 foot of water. I had my radio on but did not here any chatter from steel guys, If you made it out I would appreciate the update. I will take a day off if they were around otherwise this weekend will have to be it cause I am up to Northern MI for 2 weeks of Salmon fishing. Hope you all get into them its a blast when you do.


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

the czar said:


> Hey guys sorry for late post we were set to go Sunday morning 3 boats once again noaa dropped the ball and it was 2 to 4 out so we backed out. We west to skinny water 19 to 21ft and hammered the eyes handled 20 fish and dropped 6 in about 6 hrs what a blast.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


that is shallow, everyone I know is out at the 41 and 36 foot lines where we have been getting them all spring but it was slow from what I understand, sounds like you may have struck upon where they went, we have bee fishing the 30-31 N and 15-12 W for a month and slamming them but since the big storm and blow they have not been there. they have been running the drop lines all spring. Perch have been awesome oh what to do LOL.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

there's always fish in tight.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
Report from Erieou Ont.Is they are seeing some Steelhead out 176 Deg 15 miles out,almost due south.Thats at N4201.375 W81 52,647.31 miles out from Wheatley and 37 miles out from Avon.This is 8 miles north of the Hole.In the last few days they have moved 3 miles north.they have been getting some as they have Them on the leader board for the Tournament over there.North winds might move them to Erieou or toward Lorain.Might not be getting Reports because of the Tournament.


----------



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

gw2kpro said:


> Nice. Just getting started on Erie, moved here last summer. What speed range do you typically run when trolling for these guys?


We usually keep it around 2.5mph in the summer, that's an effective speed for a good spoon wobble!


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks marcbodi. I hope they get here before I go to olcott. First time in years wr haven't got into them yet

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you guy really eat those steelhead fish? I've tried them couple times and the best I've had were only tolerable when smoked. I guess I like the walleye and perch too much to change.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

As far as salmon and trout go.....I'm not sure there is a better tasting fish other than maybe a coho if you eat them fresh. Vacuum sealed they are good unfrozen for another 10 days or so and about 2-3 weeks frozen. Beyond that they are definitely a culinary delight if properly smoked. 

My favorite recipe is marinade in Italian dressing and lemon juice for at least 3 hrs....lay into foil skin side down and close tightly leaving a bit of head space. Preheat your grill to high and set the foil packets skin side down and cook hard for 12-15 minutes until the skin is stuck to the foil. There will be smoke from the skin burning to the foil but that is what you want. Scoop the meat off the skin with a spatula and serve!!

A friend cedar planked some with some sort of orange glaze.....it was awesome!


----------



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

rickerd said:


> Do you guy really eat those steelhead fish? I've tried them couple times and the best I've had were only tolerable when smoked. I guess I like the walleye and perch too much to change.


I will keep one every so often and then be disappointed when I finally get to the eating part... The catching part is really the only thing that lures me into fishing for them. Nothing like a quiet moment in the boat turned into chaos when a chromer hits and decides he's going to Canada!

Also I have eaten smoked steelhead dip which is quite good! That's one way I do like it


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Real down and dirty...last year I cut them as steaks and slathered Jack Daniel&#8217;s Spicy BBQ sauce on them, vac seal and freeze. Then thaw and grill when I wanted. Hit the spot nicely when the snow falls.


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

rickerd said:


> Do you guy really eat those steelhead fish? I've tried them couple times and the best I've had were only tolerable when smoked. I guess I like the walleye and perch too much to change.


OH my god, its one of the best fish if prepared right, and I love to smoke them. If you tried my smoked Steelhead you wouldn't believe your taste buds. Skin them and the trick is as with all fish clean them of all the darker meat 100%, then soak them in Zesty Italian dressing for a couple of hours, then you can either bake them or what I do is cook them in a fish basket on the grill, roughly 5 minutes per side per inch. salt and pepper to taste and ohhlala, sorry not giving up my smoked recipe.

That said to eat regularly my taste are Bluegill, Walleye, Perch, Steelhead, salmon, Burbot are great too.

I have a trip and crew scheduled for 5 AM Sunday hopefully the weather will hold out as predicted and the fish will be hungry.


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

Lundking said:


> I will keep one every so often and then be disappointed when I finally get to the eating part... The catching part is really the only thing that lures me into fishing for them. Nothing like a quiet moment in the boat turned into chaos when a chromer hits and decides he's going to Canada!
> 
> Also I have eaten smoked steelhead dip which is quite good! That's one way I do like it


You keep some this year give them to me and I will smoke them for you. You got to try it.


----------



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

I have eaten them smoked from Poor Richards over here in PA. Have done a few myself but just not the same! I may take you up on that offer!


----------



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

Might be looking for some chrome out of Lorain this weekend. Anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

I will be out sunday looking for steelhead ch 79. Launching sheffield lake at 6am


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

I will be out for sure, even if the crew lets me down I'll be out by myself. I am looking for one more person if anyone can meet me at the Sheffield launch @ 5:30 AM. Boat is Full thanks.

I have a couple questions for you all, I grew up in Northern Michigan fishing Salmon, Steelhead, Lake Trout on Lake MI and Lake Huron, Last year was my second year out there we did well with spoons but I was curious if anyone uses Flasher I.E. fishcatchers or Dodgers and if so what with spoons flys squids?? or is it strictly a spoon game. Just want to get an idea if I should bother loading my MI gear on the boat.

Thanks and see ya out there I figured I would probably start looking around the 40 /9 lines and where we got them last year and just troll east till I find them, or do you think we need to go to 42 or further east? I guess will see when we get out.
Good Luck all be Safe


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

Lundking said:


> I have eaten them smoked from Poor Richards over here in PA. Have done a few myself but just not the same! I may take you up on that offer!


I will be launching out of Sheffield and I live on the point, so whatever works for you will work for me. I would do my best to smoke them up fresh depending on the weather and my work schedule. So if you do get into them give split shot a shout on 79 and we can hook up. I will be going to Northern MI for 2 weeks the last weekend in July so this and next weekend will be my last shot at these steelhead locally. I would like to smoke some before I go. 
Rick
Rod-Up


----------



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

AvonLaker said:


> I will be out for sure, even if the crew lets me down I'll be out by myself. I am looking for one more person if anyone can meet me at the Sheffield launch @ 5:30 AM.
> 
> I have a couple questions for you all, I grew up in Northern Michigan fishing Salmon, Steelhead, Lake Trout on Lake MI and Lake Huron, Last year was my second year out there we did well with spoons but I was curious if anyone uses Flasher I.E. fishcatchers or Dodgers and if so what with spoons flys squids?? or is it strictly a spoon game. Just want to get an idea if I should bother loading my MI gear on the boat.
> 
> ...



I'll be honest, I have always wondered if anyone has had success with flashers on Steelie. I've never seen it but I am not fishing as much as some of the guys on here so don't take my word for it.


----------



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

Might not be able to make time for the haul out of Lorain on Saturday but I'll try to get out Sunday.

It looks like channel 79 it is. If time is tight tomorrow, it might be walleye unless anyone knows where the Steelhead are to save time. From what I can tell, reports are spotty out of Lorain for the chrome.



tubuzz2 said:


> I will be out sunday looking for steelhead ch 79. Launching sheffield lake at 6am


----------



## dustman1995 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Avon. My work is taking me to Potage IN, and I've been studying up on flashers and dodgers. Which one catches more?, and have you ever tried making them yourself? Takin my boat to work with me. If you got any must know pointers give me a shout. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

dustman1995 said:


> Hey Avon. My work is taking me to Potage IN, and I've been studying up on flashers and dodgers. Which one catches more?, and have you ever tried making them yourself? Takin my boat to work with me. If you got any must know pointers give me a shout.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's a good question, for me I have had better luck with the Fishcatcher's (AKA HOOCHI MAMA) when targeting steelhead and salmon in lake MI, I will use the dodgers when I can't get the other going. Flashers are just another name for dodgers, fishcatcher's, and other type inline fish attractors. I will try the smaller size dodgers today to see what happens.

Rod-UP


----------



## dustman1995 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah let me know what happens. I still have yet to catch a steelie in Erie. I switched almost exclusively to spoons while catching walleye to hopefully catch one on accident. I think I had one on one time bu it broke my leader. (17 lb stren) Kevorkian w gulp alive leach.... Been using 30lb ever since

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

Well it was not a spectacular day, still no Thermocline set up so the fish were scattered, we went 2-4 on the steelhead one was a nice 14 LBer off the rigger the other was just a 18 incher we released unharmed, lost a big female on the dipsy diver after a nice rip and run, and another small one on a slider. We also got one nice walleye on the planer boards. We started fishing at the 40.5 line did not hook up until abut the 41.9 line. Caught a ton of large white bass as well. Man those things must be all over that lake. We quit fairly early because it was so much work keeping the junk off the lines. Well if I could take tomorrow off work I would probably go back out there. I will try again next weekend weather permitting. 

Good luck all be safe, also thanks to TuBuzz for helping coral a few fish.
Rod-UP


----------



## dustman1995 (Sep 26, 2010)

Did you use flashers and hoochi's or just spoons?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## haude13 (Apr 4, 2012)

Went 7 for 12 yesterday at 42 x 04 in 65 FOW. Riggers down 40 - 55; 40 true tips back 110 and few on dipseys (#1 back 70 and #3 back 85). Also, there is a thermocline. I have a FishHawk X4, which showed water temps in the low to mid 50s down about 50-52 feet all day. Didn't dreg the bottom with my probe, but probably even cooler water below that. Water at 40 feet was mid 60s and up. So there is plenty of cool water for steelhead out there right now. All fish came in 35 - 55 depth range. Trolled from 40 x 6 to 42 x 04 without much success, then found a pod and worked them hard for 3 hours. Lost an absolute freight train of a steelhead out there that ripped out more than 100 feet of line out before coming unbuttoned. Beast of a fish for sure. Good luck to those that make the run!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

We went 4 for 8 with 2 walleyes. Riggers were the best at 40 to 45 feet down. 
Whitebass, and flies were not bad this trip. Nice watching those silver bullets shoot out of the water.

Nice talking to you split shot.


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks for the reports, hopefully the weather will allow another trip this weekend. Smoking today.


----------



## AvonLaker (Aug 4, 2009)

haude13 
Good going I thought I might have seen a little something at that depth on my depth finder but it didn't really look that established. Where did you find the Pod? I must not of went far enough east. Did you guys kill the white bass as well. Were you the all white boat I saw out there?


----------



## haude13 (Apr 4, 2012)

Pod was at 42 x 04, but almost certainly has moved by now. We had more than out share of white bass for sure. I have a white Sportcraft 272 with 22 rocket launchers and 4 quad rod hodlers on the gunnels. Good luck.


----------

